# simplymods or shoptemp?



## pebble (Jun 29, 2010)

should i buy my supercard ds two on shoptemp or simplymods? please help me!!! this thing is killing me!
thanx.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 29, 2010)

That's upto you, if you want to support GBAtemp then ShopTemp should be your choice. Nothing wrong with SimplyMods though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 29, 2010)

Neither. RealHotStuff is deserving of your patronage.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Neither. RealHotStuff is deserving of your patronage.


Except Shoptemp has the Supercard DStwo for $4 cheaper. $6 cheaper if you buy 4gb memory with it.
Shoptemp is also cheaper than Simplymods by $2, but on top of which *Simplymods are sold out of DStwos.*

Yeah, seems to me that in this case, Shoptemp would be the best choice for a Supercard DStwo.
Pebble, if you decide to buy one from shoptemp i'd very much appreciate if you used my affiliate link.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep references to your affiliate link in your signature.

Also...RHS is great if you need fast shipping, and worth the price bump IMO


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

I think you should get it from Shoptemp, supporting GBATemp isn't a bad thing, especially after all they've done for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it's your choice, enjoy your card once you get it.


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

ShopTemp also takes longer then a USA based flash cart company :?

If you want speed nad don't mind price. go SimplyMods 

^___^


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Keep references to your affiliate link in your signature.
> 
> Also...RHS is great if you need fast shipping, and worth the price bump IMO
> 
> ...



Except in this case, Simplymods doesn't have any DStwo's in stock right now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that were the case, everyone would be spamming their affiliate links, and it has already been said at least once by Costello that even Shoptemp affiliate links need to stay in your sig.


----------



## pebble (Jun 29, 2010)

thank you so much guys, you are awesome! i decided to go with shoptemp and save some money, and help gbatemp


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> If that were the case, everyone would be spamming their affiliate links, and it has already been said at least once by Costello that even Shoptemp affiliate links need to stay in your sig.
> Really? I must've remembered wrong, because this isn't the first time a dispute like this came up on the shoptemp discussions.
> 
> QUOTE(pebble @ Jun 29 2010, 04:31 AM) thank you so much guys, you are awesome! i decided to go with shoptemp and save some money, and help gbatemp



Glad I could help.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 29, 2010)

Make sure you at the minimum select the registered airmail option, as you will want tracking. HongKong post can suffer from delays now and then.




			
				RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Really? I must've remembered wrong, because this isn't the first time a dispute like this came up on the shoptemp discussions.


I believe there should be some rules laid down to stop people going over the top with this and spamming posts.

No begging people to use your affilate link.

One affilate link per item per thread, and must relevent to the thread. We already have a sig, so it's really not needed.

At the end of the day, guests already see a ShopTemp banner beneath the first post, and at the bottom. These will clear you referral cookie.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 29, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well to be honest you do kinda plug your affiliate links as soon as possible, i'm guilty of that too.
I don't see why it's too much of an issue to ask politely, it's "You help me I help you" situation.
But I agree with those rules.


----------

